# DIY Fletching Jig



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Has anyone made a DIY Fletching Jig yet?


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

ttt


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

i feel its just one of those thing you need to bite the bullet and buy one. its worth it in the long run and will do better than a diy jig


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes. Made one of Lego bricks:









based on a design posted here.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There have been a few posted over the years. Most are crude with no adjustment. Far better jigs are available at relatively low prices. 

Don't let me discourage you from trying it. You might come up with the perfect design that can be built for pennies.

Allen


----------



## 1storeman (Jun 17, 2012)

Cool Lego jig!


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

*my DIY fletching jig*

I made one a couple of years ago and still use it exclusively. Made completely from steel. Offset is screw adjustable. fletching is helical. fits all size arrows. Probably cost me about $5 plus a lot of work.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Its just I need one for wood arrows.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Sketchup model here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=897356&p=1054691127#post1054691127

http://www.marshallarts.co.za/images/misc/fletcher01.skp


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

I have one somewhere on here. It works great. Everytime someone asks someone always says to just go buy one. I disagree.
Wayne


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

kzz1king said:


> I have one somewhere on here. It works great. Everytime someone asks someone always says to just go buy one. I disagree.
> Wayne


Here is yours:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=924137

I just bit the bullet and bought one, but would like try my hand at building one too.


----------



## martykod (May 22, 2014)

That is Got damn genius. I never thought of using Legos. My son has so many. I wonder if he will ever even notice.


----------



## Fievel17 (May 1, 2014)

I made one based off something I saw on here and it worked well for a while but I had a few arrows fly goofy which made my mind up that the money spent is worth it.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

aread said:


> There have been a few posted over the years. Most are crude with no adjustment. Far better jigs are available at relatively low prices.


^^ this. jigs are not expensive. I have four just so I can leave them set up and customised for their intended use.



straddleridge said:


> Probably cost me about $5 plus a lot of work.


the work is the problem, plus whether it works as well as a commercial one.

seriously, a Grayling jig is $30.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

kzz1king said:


> I have one somewhere on here. It works great. Everytime someone asks someone always says to just go buy one. I disagree.
> Wayne



I am with Wayne, Mine is far more accurate than my buddies Bitz and is easily adjusted. I have a thread about it on here somewhere.


----------

